

Joel on Software Android App - abhishekdesai
https://market.android.com/details?id=com.digicorp.joel

======
jgrahamc

      Joel Spolsky is one of the most influential programmers of our time
    

Need I say more?

~~~
abhishekdesai
Nope you don't. Its my personal choice you can have difference of opinion.

